# ISPConfig - Vorschau-URL?



## kesandal (17. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, ob es eine Vorschau-URL gibt für Accounts die ich anlege?

Bin leider nicht fündig geworden im Netz.
Wenn ich z.B: http://192.168.0.100/example.com aufrufe erhalte ich "forbidden".

Vielen Dank
Kesandal


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2011)

Steht hier in der ISPConfig FAQ:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/contr...ess-a-namebased-website-without-a-dns-record/


----------



## kesandal (17. Jan. 2011)

Das ist aber nicht genau das was ich suche 

Angenommen ich habe
Account A und Account B im ISPConfig angelegt.

A -> domainA.de
B -> domainB.de

Ich suche die URL um mir domainA und domainB anzuzeigen.
Also etwas in Richtung

192.168.0.100/domainA.de und 192.168.0.100/domainB.de

Mit dem Eintrag in der Host-Datei leite ich lediglich example.com auf die IP 192.168.0.100 um.

Besten Dank
Kesandal


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2011)

Das FAQ ist genau die Lösung für Dein Problem. Mach es einfach mal so wie es im FAQ steht, dann siehst Du aich dass es funktioniert.

Also, die hosts Datei auf Deinem Desktop (nicht Server!!) ändern, diese Datei gibt es unter Windows, Linux und Mac, dort trägst Du ein:

192.168.0.100 domainA.de

und speicherst. Dann machst Du einfach einen Browser auf und gibst als URL domainA.de ein.

Eine Vorschau URL in der Art "192.168.0.100/domainA.de und 192.168.0.100/domainB.de" macht wenig Sinn, da sie mit modernen cms systemen sowiso nicht korrekt funktionieren würde. Oder in anderen Worten, das was Du über so eine "falsche" URL sehen würdest wäre nicht das gleiche was Du später zu sehen bekommst, wenn Du die richtige Domain nimmst. Beispiel Wordpress: Wenn Du ein Wordpress über eine URL 192.168.0.100/domainA.de installieren würdest, so würde es später ausschließlich über 192.168.0.100/domainA.de funktionieren. Eine Eingabe von domainA.de würde nachher dazu führen dass wordpress Dich automatisch wieder auf 192.168.0.100/domainA.de umleitet.


----------



## kesandal (17. Jan. 2011)

Ob ich doch aber domainA.de oder direkt meine IP aufrufe ist doch egal (für mich) 

Wenn ich 192.168.0.100 aufrufe seh ich dort das bekannte "It works".
Was die host-Datei tut verstehe ich.
ich kann dann anstatt 192.168.0.100 im Browser domainA.de eintippen.

Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich mir den Content von Kunde A anzeigen lassen kann. - Denn unter 192.168.0.100 ist nur das "it works"


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2011)

Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, Du machst das was ich Dir empfohlen habe und kannst Dir den Content der Seite vor der DNS Delegation ansehen, oder Du lässt es und schaust ihn Dir eben nicht an. Mehr gibt es dazu einfach nicht zu sagen.

Wenn Du genau wissen möchtest warum das funktioniert und es eben nicht das gleiche ist ob Du die IP oder die Domain eingibst, dann Lies Dir mal die apache Doku Durch und beschäftige diech mit dem Konzept der namebased vhosts.


----------

